# Solved: Quicktime problem (related to shell32.dll & quicktime.cpl)



## Immigrant (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey there,

I have a problem with quicktime, but I cannot remember when it started, as it was quite some time ago...

every time I tried to open quicktime player i got an error message saying:

An exception occurred while trying to run "C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\QuickTime.cpl",Quicktime"

(exactly as I typed it, without closing quotation marks in the first line and then ,QuickTime" added after the closing quotation marks in the second line)

I just tried to uninstall and then reinstall quicktime, but that didn't seem to help.. Now I don't get the error message, but instead absolutely _nothing_ happens.. I do still get the same message though when I try to open the quicktime configuration from the control panel.

(I run Windows XP SP2, but it was a dodgy upgrade rather than clean install, I suspect that might have something to do with it)

I'd really appreciate any help, because this error message has got me absolutely baffled...

EDIT: I just remembered how it all started, there was an unrelated problem with my pc, and the tech guy who I got to have a look at it just restored my pc to an earlier windows restore point (which was created before I installed iTunes). Suddenly I couldn't start iTunes anymore, it just gave me an error message that quicktime failed to initialize, and ever since then I have had this problem..


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

go *here*...and get quicktime alternative it will work with itunes too...
while your in the area...
you could also get real player alternative *here.*..they are both lighter on system resources than the standard versions...


----------



## Immigrant (Apr 18, 2007)

thanks for your suggestion, but I have already tried that...the problem with it is that I have to uninstall quicktime completely for QT alternative to work, and here is the problem with that:

When uninstalling QT, there is the option of removing only quicktime or removing the quicktime system extensions as well. First time I tried the former, but then the QT alternative installer warns me that QT is still installed on my pc and that I have to remove it before proceeding. I promptly ran into another problem when I tried to do a complete uninstall of QT - I got the two error messages: "QuickTime Streaming Authoring failed to load because the versions of Quicktime Streaming and QuickTime Streaming Authoring do not match." and "QuickTime Streaming Extras failed to load because the versions of Quicktime Streaming and QuickTime Streaming Extras do not match."

Then I got a message that "Installer VISE uninstall application file has encountered a problem and needs to close." When I click on 'more information about this error' I get:
Error signature:
AppName: unvise32qt.exe AppVer:2.0.8.3 ModName: quicktime.qts
ModVer: 7.1.6.200 Offset 000dc00d

It seems like for now I'll have to do without quicktime, at least until I can get a friend to format my HD and reinstall xp for me...or can you think of any other solution?


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

try uninstalling in safe mode...


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

When you reinstalled QT, was it the newest version, or from an older installer, you had on the computer? If the older, try downloading and installing the newest version. If it was the newest version, send QT an email. They may be able to talk you through something to fix it.
Good luck!


----------



## Immigrant (Apr 18, 2007)

thank you, I'll try those things and keep you posted...


----------



## GGCS (Jun 13, 2007)

try VLC PLayer it reads at a raw level and does not need quicktime codex to work (usally)
www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## Immigrant (Apr 18, 2007)

I ended up getting a new pc the other day and windows is now freshly installed, so the problem is fixed... I appreciate all your help, and I think I'll keep using vlc player


----------



## Charlie_K (Nov 17, 2007)

Immigrant said:


> thanks for your suggestion, but I have already tried that...the problem with it is that I have to uninstall quicktime completely for QT alternative to work, and here is the problem with that:
> 
> When uninstalling QT, there is the option of removing only quicktime or removing the quicktime system extensions as well. First time I tried the former, but then the QT alternative installer warns me that QT is still installed on my pc and that I have to remove it before proceeding. I promptly ran into another problem when I tried to do a complete uninstall of QT - I got the two error messages: "QuickTime Streaming Authoring failed to load because the versions of Quicktime Streaming and QuickTime Streaming Authoring do not match." and "QuickTime Streaming Extras failed to load because the versions of Quicktime Streaming and QuickTime Streaming Extras do not match."
> 
> ...


I had the same problem with uninstalling QT. It took me a long time to work out that the problem was caused by corrupt files within the "c:\program files\QuickTime" folder which prevented them from being deleted and halted the uninstallation process. After a long struggle, I finally managed to solve it by :

1. Completely uninstall QT using the Control Panel/Add or Remove Programs.

2. Rename the "c:\program files\QuickTime" folder to "c:\program files\QT_delete"

3. Run Disk Error Check from My Computer/Local Disk(C/PropertiesTools (This takes quite a while)

4. Delete the "c:\program files\QT_delete" Folder

5. Re install latest version of QT

I hope that this will help anyone who has similar problems in the future.


----------

